# Gleiche Bilder exakt übereinanderlegen



## holzoepfael (6. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist ja im neuen Photoshop möglich via "Automatisieren -> Hdr zusammenfügen" Mehrfachbelichtungen zusammenzuführen, wobei die Bilder auch gleich ausgerichtet werden, wenn man bspw. aus der Hand geschossen hat. Da ich aber überhaupt nicht zurecht komme mit der nachträglichen Bearbeitung und gerade bei Bildern mit geradem Horizont alles von Hand mache indem ich die via Ebenenmasken ein / ausblende habe ich das Problem, dass es da sehr unschöne Stellen gibt, wo eine Ebene in eine andere übergeht - da sieht es dann natürlich aus, als wäre es extrem unscharf. Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit die Bilder anhand von Bildpunkten auszurichten ohne die nachträgliche Hdr-bearbeitung?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## holzoepfael (6. November 2009)

Habs nun via google nach langem durchstöbern doch noch gefunden:
http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/Photosh...t=WS9ADF1895-A714-4f73-B91C-3A83ED225A77.html

Bearbeiten ->  Ebenen automatisch ausrichten

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## creative29 (18. November 2009)

Da war jemand aber schneller^^ :-D


----------

